# NewBee to NZ Immigration



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi All, 

Well, All this while I was preparing for AUS immigrations but due to problems for Indians out there, I would like to keep a second option open for NZ. 

Now I have not Idea what are the steps for NZ ...

Please find my Detials as below:

name:Nishant
Currently working in Malaysia
Originally form Bangalore, India.
Working in IT industry from last 6 years. 
Have Vendor Certifications form Microsoft and Citrix. 
Qulification: Diploma in Electronics (Supposed to finish in 2005 but due to one subject form final year which managed to clear in 2009)

Based on above short profile.. what are the chances for me to qualify as Immigrant to NZ....


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry but the members of this forum aren't Immigration Consultants or have specialist knowledge whether someone will have enough points to qualify for a visa etc etc.

The question/'s you ask can only be researched by yourself for an answer or answered by INZ or a suitable professional authorised to give Immigration advice.

What we can do on this forum is advise people using the benefit of our own experiences during the emigration process and living here in NZ.

So once you have your Immigration questions answered, if you want to know anything else about the move or the cost of living etc. then you know where we are.

Good luck


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Best place to start:-

www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

A lot of people end up going to NZ because they have not been able to get into Australia. NZ is much easier due to the fact that a lot of people keep leaving. 

I would say with your work experience and qualifications you would not have a problem, however you obviuosly need to go through the immigration website to check this out.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

Do I need to go thru NZQA?
What is the minimum level for Immigration. Very long back probably in 2009, i got my NZQA done and i got level-4 for my diploma. 
The time I applied Level-4 was accepted. However, by the time I got results.. Level-4 was no more considered as minimum requirement.
Do I need to take up NZAQ again or the process has changed since back then.....


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

mikesurf said:


> A lot of people end up going to NZ because they have not been able to get into Australia. NZ is much easier due to the fact that a lot of people keep leaving. ...


I don't agree with your statement. 

1. It is not easier to get into NZ (IMHO)
2. And it certainly isn't 'due to the fact' that a lot of people keep leaving. 

People do leave New Zealand for a number of reasons, but the two statements shouldn't be in the same sentence.


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

topcat83 said:


> I don't agree with your statement.
> 
> 1. It is not easier to get into NZ (IMHO)
> 2. And it certainly isn't 'due to the fact' that a lot of people keep leaving.
> ...



Sorry that should have been - A lot of people with highly skilled jobs keep leaving.

You can't deny that there has always been a shortage of highly skilled workers in NZ. I was working in the health industry and believe me the amount of highly skilled doctors leaving for Australia and Europe was huge. They are now filling these gaps with underqualified and inexperienced doctors from other parts of the world.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

You can't deny that there has always been a shortage of highly skilled workers in NZ. I was working in the health industry and believe me the amount of highly skilled doctors leaving for Australia and Europe was huge. They are now filling these gaps with underqualified and inexperienced doctors from other parts of the world.

It is true about a shortage of highly skilled workers in telecommunication industry too. Many leave, mainly to Australia.


----------



## mikesurf (Nov 7, 2012)

There are shortages of highly skilled workers in all departments. Let's face it if people are offered a higher wage in a country with better infrastructure, better standard of living, better climate, better and cheaper housing and generally more to do, it's no suprise people leave NZ.


----------

